# Forge Discount



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

AS a TTOC member do I get a discount from Forge? If so how do I claim it at checkout.

*HElOOOOOO IS THERE ANYBODY THEEEEEEEERRRRRRRE KNOCK ONCE FOR YES AND TWICE FOR NOOOOO! :? *


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=157735


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=157735


Thanks for that. I thought every one had partied them selves to death. I owe you one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spooks said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=157735
> ...


Sorry some people have full time jobs


----------

